# GI and Endoscopy news for GI Docs



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is the link -

THE INDEPENDENT MONTHLY NEWSPAPER FOR GASTROENTEROLOGISTS

http://www.gastroendonews.com/Default.aspx


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks!


----------

